# 1.78kilos Of gold Containig Material



## Ellie (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250877011109


item number : 250877011109

thnx for looking


----------



## Ellie (Aug 25, 2011)

One Day Left....


----------



## Ellie (Aug 26, 2011)

2 Hours Left...
Thnx


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 26, 2011)

Ellie said:


> 2 Hours Left...
> Thnx



So Ellie, which bid was yours. :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Ellie (Aug 26, 2011)

What u Mean .... "Yours Bid???"
total was 3 bidders.... 
And generally im not famillar with e-bay terms lol.....Only a few Buys from ebay its my first sell this ...
The sale was mine ..... 
The Lot closed ..I think In a faiir price not much not less than what i expect....

soon some other interesting stuff Will be up ...

Thnx All for looking and im sorry if i disturb Someone


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 26, 2011)

Go easy on Ellie. He is a good guy and while his English may not
be great he will have some interesting things for us to refine. 8)


----------



## Ellie (Aug 26, 2011)

lol...thnx Glory .......
yes my English isnt good enought to understnd some terms or Jokes ...
but i think i can trade with everyone nice and smooth


----------

